# So instead of going after student loans, government is going after colleges



## Revolution (Mar 16, 2014)

Because 

http://time.com/10577/student-loans-are-ruining-your-life-now-theyre-ruining-the-economy-too/

they instead did




Only making it harder for poor people to get into good colleges to begin with (because colleges will be more inclined to invite rich students instead of inexperienced ones)


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Mar 16, 2014)

Thats because loans are our governments number one asset today.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 16, 2014)

if I were American
1st took a loan
2nd study where it is cheaper but with better standard like Japan, or Australia.
3. Go home and work, or work abroad
4. ....
5. Profit


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 16, 2014)

Fuck the government and the education system.
If education is so important and needed to ensure our generation and the next will be successful why do we have to pay?
Education is a business and nothing more.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Mar 17, 2014)

wibisana said:


> if I were American
> 1st took a loan
> 2nd study where it is cheaper but with better standard like Japan, or Australia.
> 3. Go home and work, or work abroad
> ...



Gets tricky when you go international. Student loans originating in the US may not apply to those going to college in another nation and I'm fairly certain that the US government will not allow you to be eligible for the federal grants and what not for foreign education, which means you'd probably have to figure out a way to get financed in that country. Most international students get help financing anyway from the college itself just out of courtesy. It's one of the appeals to being an international student.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 17, 2014)

wibisana said:


> if I were American
> 1st took a loan
> 2nd study where it is cheaper but with better standard like Japan, or Australia.
> 3. Go home and work, or work abroad
> ...



First step is to work on that English. Not my first language either but still.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 17, 2014)

Career Colleges are bullshit.

They're basically degree mills which don't actually get you jobs (even less so than regular colleges). And they amount to stealing from the poor who hope to not be.

Good on them for cracking down on those frauds.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 17, 2014)

I am starting to see why my bank always hassles me to accept a college loan whenever I travel overseas.....because it wants me to stay in the US paying off debt for nearly all my life even though Canadian colleges and some others are not as expensive.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 17, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> First step is to work on that English. Not my first language either but still.



you could spend all day talking about my fail in English, instead talking the more important thing that is on topic. which you fail to do so.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 17, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Because
> 
> http://time.com/10577/student-loans-are-ruining-your-life-now-theyre-ruining-the-economy-too/
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAFQIciWsF4[/YOUTUBE]

Well so when Obama tries to fix the student loan interest problem, he's blasted for being a socialist. When he goes after predatory colleges, he's not doing enough. Damned if you do and damned if you don't....


----------



## geG (Mar 17, 2014)

Of fucking course they should go after for-profit career colleges, those things are fucking scams as they are now


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 18, 2014)

Punished Pathos said:


> Fuck the government and the education system.
> If education is so important and needed to ensure our generation and the next will be successful why do we have to pay?
> Education is a business and nothing more.



Seriously. 

1 year and I owe 11k already. Not as much as some people but I'm not done yet...


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 18, 2014)

Why do people take issue with this?  

The government is fixing the student loan problem.

Just like they fixed healthcare, terrorism, taxes, the deficit and everything else.

Ye unappreciative peoples!!  .

*edit* -

There are a lot of relevent stories in play.  Here's one potential candidate:



> Current students and recent graduates currently carry $1.1 trillion in outstanding debt—more than the nation's combined credit card debt.
> 
> The Congressional Budget Office in February estimated that the Department of Education will make $35.5 billion in profit in 2013 from student loan programs. But that number was just revised this month to $50.6 billion in profits—a 43 percent increase for the year.
> 
> ...



*edit* -

Here's the source, its a CBO generated statistic(pdf):


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2014)

I only paid my books, materials and inscription. Even then, I ended up working on an unrelated career. Good thing I didn't pay for most of it. I would be in deep trouble.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Mar 18, 2014)

Student loans...


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 18, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Only making it harder for poor people to get into good colleges to begin with (because colleges will be more inclined to invite rich students instead of inexperienced ones)



Hate to say it, but colleges are businesses.   They just want your money and to make money.    

That's why, like the Housing Mortgage issue, I won't be surprised if it will be more difficult for low-income families to get college loans, without getting scholarships.  But then again, lately a new trend is developing where some businesses rather employ experienced people than educated people.  Which a poor person is on the same ground as a rich brat.


----------

